# Purebred gsd puppy?



## DarthAcer (Sep 14, 2020)

Hello, i just got a bi color gsd from someone but i didn't see the parents since he lives far away we had to meet half way and i took the puppy. He sent me the pics of the parents but I'm still not sure if those are the real parents. Just wondering if this puppy is purebred.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Cute puppy! Looks like he might be a bi-color. Not sure anyone can tell you anything about his heritage short of a DNA test though...


----------



## DarthAcer (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks for the reply, i'm just doubting those are the real parents since both of them don't have the majority of black color as the puppy.


tim_s_adams said:


> Cute puppy! Looks like he might be a bi-color. Not sure anyone can tell you anything about his heritage short of a DNA test though...


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

That’s not a bicolor. It’s a Black and Tan. The black will recede as he gets older.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

DarthAcer said:


> Thanks for the reply, i'm just doubting those are the real parents since both of them don't have the majority of black color as the puppy.



Puppy's are normally darker. What would make you buy a pup from someone you clearly did not trust and has a dog chained to a car?


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

kr16 said:


> Puppy's are normally darker. What would make you buy a pup from someone you clearly did not trust and has a dog chained to a car?


I will never understand why someone won't extensively research a breeder before getting a pup that's going to be part of the family for the next 10+ years.


----------



## pfeller (Sep 10, 2019)

That is an adorable pupper regardless of his parents. 
though, it is a bit disturbing seeing a dog chained like that


----------



## DarthAcer (Sep 14, 2020)

gsdsteve said:


> I will never understand why someone won't extensively research a breeder before getting a pup that's going to be part of the family for the next 10+ years.


I'd rather extensively research how to train my puppy and make him obedient as an adult. There is no untrainable dogs just people that aren't willing to put in more effort.


----------



## DarthAcer (Sep 14, 2020)

kr16 said:


> Puppy's are normally darker. What would make you buy a pup from someone you clearly did not trust and has a dog chained to a car?


It's sad to see the dog chained to that car, but we don't know the story behind it, maybe he just put him up there to take the photo and then let him go or whatever the situation was, all i know is that my puppy wouldn't be treated in a harsh way and if that breeder was treating his dogs badly, well then I'm happy i saved that pup


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

DarthAcer said:


> I'd rather extensively research how to train my puppy and make him obedient as an adult. There is no untrainable dogs just people that aren't willing to put in more effort.


Oh boy. Best of luck to you.

He looks like a Black and Tan.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You will never know who his parents are. The way you got this puppy sounds like a red flag to me. Nevertheless, you have your puppy and now enjoy him whatever color he will turn out to be. He looks too young to have left the litter. Do you have any information about the breeder?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

DarthAcer said:


> I'd rather extensively research how to train my puppy and make him obedient as an adult. There is no untrainable dogs just people that aren't willing to put in more effort.


There's a lot of people out there that believe 'it's all in how you raise them." 
No, it's not. Genetics MUST be considered. That's why it's a good idea to get to know the parents before buying a pup. I've walked away from a litter I was interested in when I saw how the mother hid behind her owner's legs.

You also have to consider what the breed was originally bred for. Mastiffs were bred to be estate guardians. Don't expect them to no protect the property, and possibly bite one of your friends. Border collies were bred to herd. Don't expect them to not try to herd your kids, and possibly nip them when doing so. 

I've also had my GSDs try to herd me but without the nipping. The GSD has diversified into a number of different types, so it's hard to generalize about breed characteristics, but the breed can be protective. Some are laid back and some need an hour's vigorous exercise every day before they are ready to settle in and become nice house dogs. 

Good luck with your pup. I see nothing in those photos that screams 'not a purebred' but the only way to be sure is with a genetic test.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

DarthAcer said:


> I'd rather extensively research how to train my puppy and make him obedient as an adult. There is no untrainable dogs just people that aren't willing to put in more effort.


but you’re asking about your pups breed. with proper research on the front end, there wouldn’t be a question.

anyway, the pup looks purebred. two black and tans can produce a bi colored pup.


----------

